# how I work



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok so I installed a 40+sf backslpash using those 6x6 that are cut out of out of spec larger tile (the kind that 1 in 6 are out of square them selves), I had 2 tiles that didn't have at least one cut and they were ones that went up behind the microwave. 
here are a couple finished pics they are upside down but you all get the point.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> HERE IS THE VIDEO


You say in the video to cut the template to the screw hole in the mud ring, but that doesn't account for the plate screw. Do you cut a little notch for the plate screws? That's typically what I do.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You say in the video to cut the template to the screw hole in the mud ring, but that doesn't account for the plate screw. Do you cut a little notch for the plate screws? That's typically what I do.


If it is a gfi type i will add a little bit for those screws.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

charimon said:


> If it is a gfi type i will add a little bit for those screws.


If I am re-installing the electrical devices and cover plates, I cut the plate screws themselves. If someone else is doing it, I cut notches in the tile to accommodate the screws.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

HS345 said:


> If I am re-installing the electrical devices and cover plates, I cut the plate screws themselves. If someone else is doing it, I cut notches in the tile to accommodate the screws.


Why not just cut the notches? You've got the saw/grinder right there anyway. Then if they switched covers down the road they wouldn't be pissed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Why not just cut the notches? You've got the saw/grinder right there anyway. Then if they switched covers down the road they wouldn't be pissed.


On back splashes most tile installers will not cut a recess for the decora screws...i know this because I have to cut the screws on every plate...no biggie.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> On back splashes most tile installers will not cut a recess for the decora screws...i know this because I have to cut the screws on every plate...no biggie.



When did I say I was most installers?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

HS345 said:


> If I am re-installing the electrical devices and cover plates, I cut the plate screws themselves. If someone else is doing it, I cut notches in the tile to accommodate the screws.


Why not just cut the notches for future replacement or upgrade? I cut notches on all boxes.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Why not just cut the notches? You've got the saw/grinder right there anyway. Then if they switched covers down the road they wouldn't be pissed.


You should. It doesn't take that much time and you leave it like you find it. Makes no sense not to just cut the notches.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know if this passes code? Bringing outlet forward out of box. 
May not be much but I've done full granite backsplashes where outlet comes way out. Those notches are a hassle, and no room inside boxes with gfi stuffing wires in.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I don't know if this passes code? Bringing outlet forward out of box.
> May not be much but I've done full granite backsplashes where outlet comes way out. Those notches are a hassle, and no room inside boxes with gfi stuffing wires in.


Just slide on a plastic box extender.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Just slide on a plastic box extender.


No plastic on boxes here. Replace the mud ring.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No plastic on boxes here. Replace the mud ring.


You can't use plastic box extenders?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You can't use plastic box extenders?


In a place where conduit is code, nope. I am pretty sure no plastic in boxes. If I have to extend a box I have to do so with a metal ring.

Maybe Ron could confirm.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> You can't use plastic box extenders?


...........


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

They sell metal box extenders


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

It's time to upgrade my grinder for cutting tile. My cheapo no-name isn't up to snuff anymore. Which grinder do you guys recommend for this application?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I've used both a Milwaukee with a paddle switch and a Makita with the switch on top. I like the Makita the most but a paddle switch sometimes works better in some situations.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I use this one i like a smaller one for tile
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OTDIH2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also have this one but I've never used it for tile
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-6146-30-2-Inch-Grinder-Paddle/dp/B0052UWYE8/ref=sr_1_16?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1424627635&sr=1-16&keywords=milwaukee+grinder


----------

